# Wires running across joists in attic



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

TomSpano said:


> I recently had a job inspected and all the old work was done quite sloppily. Specifically wires not stapled and running across across the joists. I failed inspection because of it and now am in the process of lengthening the old wires so I can staple them to the joists. I am wondering though is that specifically a code or just the inspectors subjective interpretation of neat work?


Yes there is, but your inspector can not make you fix old sloppy work. He could ask nicely. But not fail your work that isn't yours.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Here is how I understand it in general terms: An inspector cannot demand upgrades to a building for wiring that was original. If it is obvious that there was wiring done after the fact that was not properly permitted and inspected, he can demand that it be brought up to current standards.

Our job quotes state that we do not include repairs to existing wiring in our bid. Safety concerns and violations will be brought to the attention of the owner or GC and will be quoted separately. If an inspector demands repairs and upgrades, that's money in the bank  .


----------



## TomSpano (Jan 26, 2014)

Hmm good to know. I may just fix it all. Halfway through already. Some of the old work is stapled but it's on top of the joist. That shouldn't be a problem should it?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

TomSpano said:


> Hmm good to know. I may just fix it all. Halfway through already. Some of the old work is stapled but it's on top of the joist. That shouldn't be a problem should it?


How is an apprentice pulling permits?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

TomSpano said:


> Hmm good to know. I may just fix it all. Halfway through already. Some of the old work is stapled but it's on top of the joist. That shouldn't be a problem should it?


It wouldn't fly here but here isn't there.

If you're getting paid for all this extra work it could be a nice little money maker  .


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

320.23 via 334.23


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

it can stay on top if its protected, such as a strip of wood on both sides


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

papaotis said:


> it can stay on top if its protected, such as a strip of wood on both sides


Only necessary if the attic is accessible by permanent stairs or within 6' of the scuttle.


----------



## TomSpano (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok so what do they mean by guard strips in the code book?


----------



## TomSpano (Jan 26, 2014)

And I didn't pull the permits


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

TomSpano said:


> Ok so what do they mean by guard strips in the code book?


 The big question is: is the attic accessed by a permanent stair or ladder. If not, protection is only needed within 6' of the access hole. I believe the guard strips would be strips of 1x4 or something of the like nailed on each side of the cable to protect it when you're back up there redoing someone's work. It must be at least as thick as the cable.


----------



## TomSpano (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's input. So there are not permanent stairs. So that means wires already stapled on the face not within 6 ft are ok, right? In addition I can stop stapling all these wires? I'm not getting paid for the extra work unfortunetly


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

TomSpano said:


> Thanks for everyone's input. So there are not permanent stairs. So that means wires already stapled on the face not within 6 ft are ok, right? *In addition I can stop stapling all these wires? I'm not getting paid for the extra work unfortunetly*


I would stop stapling and work on your power of negotiation.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

We don't care where the access is. If there is a meter (3 ft. + 3 inches or so ) clearance we protect our wire. I always wire near the outside walls so don't worry about protection.

Staple at one end then walk 40 or so feet to the other end and pull her tight. Eye ball within a 16th of an inch for square and drop a second staple. Two wires under a staple.

If I'm feeling chipper I might toss another staple in here or there when doing the general wiring of the room.

My rough-in (all at right angles) looks wonderful. Always the inspector smiles and has never once asked where the ladder is.


----------

